# 5100M and 6105M without engine modifications?



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 9, 2014)

We own a John Deere 5410 mfwd, cab, and loader that we purchased new in 1998 with about 2000 hours. I was interested in trading for a new 5100M or 6105M, until I learned about all the new engine modifications added to meet the new emission requirements. I am now interested in purchasing a used tractor just before the engine modifications. When did John Deere first start modifying the engines on the 5100M and 6105M, or at least when did they start adding regeneration?


----------

